# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Eco-refrigeração

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Agora que se aproxima o calor (hen hen, brincalhão), fica aqui uma ideia para eco-refrigeração *temporária*.



Qual é a ideia?
Bom, normalmente os aparelhos que usamos para medir a temperatura, aplicamo-los com ventoinhas.
Se os aplicarmos a uma bomba de 12V, e usarmos micro-tubo de rega 6mm, e fizermos um circuito (serpentina) a passar por dentro de uma geleira da praia, cheia de garrafas congeladas, concerteza que iremos ter uma refrigeração considerável.
Claro que seria uma solução nos dias em que estivéssemos em casa...

Que acham? Eco-cooling...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

A ideia é fantástica! :Pracima:  Agora falta experimentar e tirar conclusões! :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá

Não quero ser desmancha prazeres  :yb668:  mas só podem aplicar esse sistema se estiverem a falar de nanos, de qualquer forma é sempre de louvar quem se lembra dos problemas e tenta resolve-los por antecipação (e não no verão)
sendo assim vou dar ajuda e se quiserem ir fazendo contas para os vossos sistemas podem seguir a seguinte regra, para retirar 1 ºC a 1 kg de água precisamos de retirar 4,187 kJ (kilo Joule) assim sabendo a temperatura que o aquário atinge no Verão e descontando a que queremos manter temos o resultado de quantos ºC precisamos retirar e utilizando a fórmula: Q = 4,187 x massa em quilos x diferença de temperatura em ºC = 
O resultado obtido serve p. ex. para determinar qual o chiller a comprar.

Obs. O resultado obtido em kJ pode fácilmente ser convertido em kW ou Btu através de uma tabela de equivalencias.


Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Claro que se eu morasse *sozinho*, não brincaria com uma geleira... mas sim com o frigorifico, usando a mesma filosofia! hen hen
Até porque o meu 'fishroom' faz paredes meias com o WC e a Cozinha, ou seja, com as divisões certas da casa! hen hen


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Nunes

Se enrolares o micro tubo nas garrafas conjeladas, ate que arrefecia bem, tinhaéra dde ser um tubo grande com muitas voltas. mas a geleira é capaz de consumir muita energia (se for geleira electrica) porque a geleira assim nao dispara o termostato.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde André

Eco...




> geleira da praia, cheia de garrafas congeladas


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
estou a gostar da ideia mas... mesmo que seja uma geleira daquelas da praia com grarrafas congeladas e não uma electrica. Embora o gasto de energia mantem-se visto que terás de gastar energia para congelar as tais garrafas, ou tens outra ideia?
Amadurece essa situação :yb665:   que o verão rapidamente estará aí  :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Abraço
António

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.

Eu fiz isso com uma maquina de imperial e resultou até chegou a ficar mais fria que eu pretendia até comprar o controlador de temperatura. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

E porquê não ser ainda mais ecológico e fazer tipo Deltec?

Fazer água passar por um "screen" de algas ... (mas sem algas - logo sem iluminação e colocar duas ventoínhas uma de cada lado para promover a evaporação?

Se a água passar devagar nesse screen, penso que o poder de arrefecimento seria muito elevado. 

inclusivamente poderias colocar vários "screens" em paralelo e colocar as ventoínhas perpendicularmente à coisa ...

Não sei mas parece-me que poderá funcionar.

Lembro-me de alguém ja ter feito isso lá fora incluíndo a furação da geleira para passagem do tubo e os resultados não foram muito bons. Vou tentar encontrar o post ...

Abraços,

----------


## André Nunes

e porque que a bomba é de 12 volts? assim gastas dinheiro em um transformador! ou sera que queres dizer 12 w? volts: diferença de potencial
watts:potencia (consumo)

----------


## André Nunes

sujestao, usa gelo seco em vez de garrafas conjeladas, dura mais tempo. Podes arranjar em zonas industriais.

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Olá Pedro.
> 
> Eu fiz isso com uma maquina de imperial e resultou até chegou a ficar mais fria que eu pretendia até comprar o controlador de temperatura. 
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Boas Rogério

Isto dos refrigeradores tem que se lhe diga, uma pessoa anda para aqui a inventar, e depois acaba por fazer como todos, comprar um refrigerador em condições.

Por mais voltas que se dê, esta é das poucas areas em que não vale a pena andar a fazer Dys, e inventar soluções mais "baratas", toda a malta que conheço acabou por comprar ou mandar fazer um refrigerador.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos :Olá:  




> Boas Rogério
> 
> Isto dos refrigeradores tem que se lhe diga, uma pessoa anda para aqui a inventar, e depois acaba por fazer como todos, comprar um refrigerador em condições.
> 
> Por mais voltas que se dê, esta é das poucas areas em que não vale a pena andar a fazer Dys, e inventar soluções mais "baratas", toda a malta que conheço acabou por comprar ou mandar fazer um refrigerador.


Não te percebo bem as vezes  :Admirado:  umas alturas es contra os DIYs outras es a favor :Admirado:  

-Eu fiz um meu Chiller apartir de uma maquina de cerveja e trabalhou muito bem se queres saber.
É verdade que mudei para uma coisa melhor ,mas só mudei porque me apareceu um bom negocio ,comprar um Chiller com serpentina em titanio para ficar dentro da sump ,de outro modo não teria conseguido arranjar.
Consegui fazer tudo com a ajuda do companheiro e amigo Joaquim Galinhas que ficou-me tudo em 600 que o Fernando Ribeiro me tinha pedido pelo mesmo 1200 ,tu não terias feito o mesmo. :yb665:  




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Nada Rogério, sempre a favor, mas há coisas que não dá, e isso é uma delas.

Para fazer um Dy de refrigeração, só como o teu, comprar uma unidade de frio e acoplorar uma serpentina, não há volta a dar, tem de haver sempre um compressor e um condensador, estes processos mais simples acabam por ser ineficientes, ou achas que não andei também de volta disso :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> e porque que a bomba é de 12 volts? assim gastas dinheiro em um transformador! ou será que queres dizer 12 w? volts: diferença de potencial
> watts:potencia (consumo)


Transformadores 12V em casa não faltam e 1 bomba de 12V custa 16€...

E a ideia de furar o frigorífico da cozinha, em vez de uma geleira?... 2 furinhos, escondidos... feito às escondidas...mandar a esposa às compras...
ah??  :SbClown:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Bom dia
> 
> E a ideia de furar o frigorífico da cozinha, em vez de uma geleira?... 2 furinhos, escondidos... feito às escondidas...mandar a esposa às compras...
> ah??  
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ganda maluco :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Ok, já percebi que a minha ideia é completamente descabida ...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Ok, já percebi que a minha ideia é completamente descabida ...


Naaa! Eu é que estou a ficar descabido... hen hen

Claro que não passa de uma brincadeira... :yb665:  , mas há voluntários!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## BrunoCardoso

Pessoal, olá!

Dei uma boa lida nesse tópico e a idéia do amigo Pedro é sensacional. Moro no Brasil e é verão, estou começando meu reef agora. É provavel que vou precisar refrigerar a água, o bicho aqui pega. 

Vou tentar desenvolver a idéia, derrepente com gelo seco como disseram... dura mais tempo realmente.

O problema vai ser controlar para que pare de jogar água fria quando estiver idéal. 

Prometo que vou tentar desenvolver e posto aqui depois.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Bruno

Tens equipamentos que te fazem esse trabalho. Activar/Desactivar relés.
Dá uma espreita aqui.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu deixei-me de tentar diy na refrigeração. Optei por um refrigerador da tecco para 400l quando tinha um áqua de 240l e agora está num de 900l. No áqua novo o refrigerador estava sempre a trabalhar 24h todos os dias. A conta da electricidade disparou. Como solução comprei dua ventuinhas para carro que se liga ao esqueiro e liguei-a a um transformador e voilá! o refrigerador nunca mais precisou de trabalhar embora continue ligado por precaução. Até um eco cooler tipo deltec tem consumo electrico, se não me engano 34w, por isso acho que a minha solução é ainda mais eco.

----------


## António Vitor

não há nada melhor que ventinho, mais eficiente energéticamente acho que ainda não foi inventado nada...

uma ventoinha de 60W consegue manter um sistema de 500 litros mesmo com temperaturas a rondar os 35 graus a pouco mais de 27...

faz evaporar a água que importa...água de osmose...fria...

----------


## André Nunes

> não há nada melhor que ventinho, mais eficiente energéticamente acho que ainda não foi inventado nada...
> 
> uma ventoinha de 60W consegue manter um sistema de 500 litros mesmo com temperaturas a rondar os 35 graus a pouco mais de 27...
> 
> faz evaporar a água que importa...água de osmose...fria...


boas, peço desculpa de utilizar o topico, mas é u duvida que tenho (pode ser uma pergunta parva). como é que o Sr. Antonio regula a entrada de agua no aquario á medida que ela evapora? é atravez de uma boia? onde comprou a boia?

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  André,
podes sempre abrir um tópico que as pessoas ajudam-te sempre e esquece os srs, dtrs, etc. existe, na minha ideia, aqui muita camaradagem e entreajuda, sem que com isso falte o respeito. 

Eu tenho isto http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...bad68be5e32012  mas provavelmente haverá alguém que tenha feito parte do sistema manualmente ou alguma coisa do genero que tenha ficado mais barato.

Abraço
António

----------


## António Vitor

Este tópico já tem algum tempo, ninguém se chateia acho eu pelo off topic.
senhor?
Aqui não há senhores...somos tods iguais dos 10 aos 100 anos.

a minha reposição de água, é perigosa se não for montada com toda a precaução, electricidade não se brinca e água salgada e electricidade muito menos...

eu uso interuptores de boia, ums boias baratas podes encontrar no ebay, ou mesmo em algumas lojas, estas controlam uma electrovalvula de máquina de lavar que comprei na leiritronica, www.leiritronica.pt
Aprendi aqui vais À linha branca, tem lá custou a minha 3 euros...não me recordo do tópico onde aprendi isto mas procura aqui no forum...

o problema deppois são os adptadores...que tive de inventar com mangueiras de máquina de lavar, com braçadeira do gás. 
a água vem com pouca pressão porque passa primeiro pela osmose, a electrovalvula abre a água para osmose se tiver corrente, ter nota que acho que até exstem electrovalvulas de 12v usei uma de 220v corrente normal, e era a corrente que passava nas boias, por motivos de segurança depois modifiquei o circuito e agora funciona a 12v, controlando as boias um relé que alimenta a electrovavula.
podes ir ao meu blog...tem lá algumas fotos.
É seguro se a valvula falhar não depesja água...não te inunda nada.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Sera que aplicar uma serpentina de titanium com cerca de 1m de comprimento dentro de uma arca frigorifica, não teria bastante poder de refrigeração?

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Então pessoal? que acham?
Na minha arca a temperatura ronda os 20º negativos. Tenho a ideia que isto poderia mesmo funcionar, até para uns consideraveis litritos ou não?

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boas tardes pessoal!

Como devo fazer para ligar um termostato ou algo parecido a 4 ventoinhas que tenho para fazer o arrefecimento do aquario? E qual o material que devo comprar?

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boas tardes pessoal!

Como devo fazer para ligar um termostato ou algo parecido a 4 ventoinhas que tenho para fazer o arrefecimento do aquario? E qual o material que devo comprar?
Isto para fazer com que estas desliguem  ou voltem a ligar dependendo da temperatura da agua do aquario.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva 

Terás que comprar um controlador de temperatura que tenha essa função.
Se pesquisares no forum controlador de temperatura, encontrarás vários tópicos que falam sobre isso e com fotos dos mesmos.

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Obrigado pela ajuda, Faria.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Roger




> Terás que comprar um controlador de temperatura que tenha essa função.


Pede ajuda ao membro 'Pedro Chouriço' ou ao 'António A Silva'...
São membros que compraram recentemente esse tipo de controladores.
Ambos são da mesma marca mas com características diferentes.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,
com efeito Pedro estou deveras satisfeito com este aparelho OSAKA, muitissimo bom, perfeito ao milimetro e barato, obrigado. Roger fala com este senhor é bastante acessivel, bom homem :Palmas:  anibalferreira@antoniomoutinho.pt é perto do Marquês de Pombal, Lisboa.

Abraço
António

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Então pessoal? que acham?
> Na minha arca a temperatura ronda os 20º negativos. Tenho a ideia que isto poderia mesmo funcionar, até para uns consideraveis litritos ou não?


Boas nuno
Ja vi isso no site brasileiro mas nao em aquarios de agua salgada, nao sei tambem se era uma serpentina em titanium, mas sei que a pessoa estava satisfeita com o resultado.
O unico senao que vejo é numa altura que a agua para porque nao precisa de arrefecer é capaz de congelar... nao?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  Anthony 

Não avancei para isso na altura porque tambem pensei isso, tambem o facto de ser muito difícil aranjar o titanium. Só que esta semana estava a pensar no asunto e lembrei-me que a agua salgada congela a temperaturas bem mais baixas e pesquisei na net. Ao que parece a agua salgada é muito difícil de congelar e é preciso mais de 30º negativos para começar a congelar, atenção começar!

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Se ja tive-se visto alguem com isso acho que ja tinho o feito, agora vou começar a procurar o titanuim  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Se ja tive-se visto alguem com isso acho que ja tinho o feito, agora vou começar a procurar o titanuim


Isso teria que ser com tubo de 6mm, senao o frigorifico/arca nao fechara como deve de ser, e possivelmente poderas estar a descongelar algo ou entao a criar gelo no seu interior....
Isso tem que ser bem estudado, vou ver se encontro o linkdo que falei.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Agradeço o link Anthony.

A ideia é dar 2 furos mesmo a medida do tubo na arca,  e tava a pensar em tubo de 8 -10mm.

----------


## Roger_Tavares

> ,
> com efeito Pedro estou deveras satisfeito com este aparelho OSAKA, muitissimo bom, perfeito ao milimetro e barato, obrigado. Roger fala com este senhor é bastante acessivel, bom homem anibalferreira@antoniomoutinho.pt é perto do Marquês de Pombal, Lisboa.
> 
> Abraço
> António


Boa noite Antonio,
vou entrar em contacto com eles, obrigado!
Já agora, quanto custou esse Osaka?
Tem as 2 funções para ligar por ex. as ventoinhas quando a temperatura está alta e ligar por ex. o aquecedor quando esta está baixa?

 :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Roger

Tens 2 aparelhos distintos, ambos da mesma marca:

1) 
Comprado pelo 'Pedro Chouriço'...
Tem 2 relés que permite controlar em simultâneo o aquecimento e o arrefecimento, pois a cada relé é dada uma instrução.
Custa cerca de 120€

2) Comprado pelo 'António A Silva' (também o tenho há 4 anos...)
Tem apenas 1 relé que permite consoante a tua configuração, controlar o aquecimento ou o arrefecimento.
Custa cerca de 65€.

As sondas, tens que pedir que seja de inox, pois é para ficar submersa em líquido - água salgada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

O de 65 euros parece-me porreiro, visto os termostatos já terem regulador de temperatura... 
 Já agora onde posso comprar isso?!

Nuno Ricardo, parece-me boa ideia! já tinha pensado nisso, só não o fiz porque não tenho arca,  :Coradoeolhos:  teria de furar o frigorífico e ainda por cima está longe do aquário...

Já agora, quanto ronda a temperatura nos vossos aquários?
 ou o verão não está a ser muito duro ou não está muito quente em minha casa, este é o primeiro verão com salgados e a agua ainda não passou dos 28...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> O de 65 euros parece-me porreiro, visto os termostatos já terem regulador de temperatura... 
>  Já agora onde posso comprar isso?!
> 
> Abraço


Esta malta tem preguiça de ler... ai esta malta, esta malta...

Antonio Moutinho, que tem delegações em Lx e Porto.

Um dos contactos em Lx é este:
anibalferreira@antoniomoutinho.pt 

e um dos contactos no Porto é este:
portugal@osakaproducts.com

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Nunca deixo a temperatura chegar aos 27º, 26.9º max 25.7º min de verão, 26º - 26,2 de inverno.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Eu já tinha visto, estava a espera dos contactos do porto heheh  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu vi logo...  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

